# mini ml-x emitter swap wanted



## LogicalBeard (Feb 2, 2019)

Is there anybody out there willing to switch my brass Mini Ml-X foursevens emitter for a 4000k 219b? 

Vinh switched it to a XML2 U2 5000K a while back. It is one of my favorite lights but I never carry it anymore due to the tint. 

Phillip


----------



## aginthelaw (Feb 2, 2019)

Send it back to Vinh. I’ve sent modified lights back for more mods. He gets better every time he does them


----------

